

Good Bubble, Bad Bubble - byrneseyeview
http://www.byrnehobart.com/blog/good-bubble-bad-bubble/

======
hga
Very good, although you can have both at once, e.g. the 1929 crash had some
aspects of an high tech equity bubble in radio. I suspect the credit bubble
part of it was overwhelmingly dominant, though.

